# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Les spams chinois, ils ne savent vraiment plus quoi inventer !

## StringBuilder

Nan mais WTF!?  :8O: 



Genre  la grande section de Maternelle option Marketing on lui a dit que les gens aiment bien les chatons, alors elle me raconte la vie de son chat !  ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> Nan mais WTF!? 
> 
> Genre  la grande section de Maternelle option Marketing on lui a dit que les gens aiment bien les chatons, alors elle me raconte la vie de son chat !


Tu rigoles mais je suis sr que a marche pour le public cibl

Si un vendeur me prsentait la config de son PC en guise d'introduction je suis sr que je serais plus enclin  commercer avec lui que si il essaye tout de suite de me vendre sa merde, d'ailleurs dans un tout autre domaine a s'appelle des prliminaires et c'est trs apprci !

----------


## Booldegumn

XD J'achte direct ! mdr ^^
J'admire ces gens l ! Ils croient en ce qu'ils font et sont srs que a va marcher !

----------

